# When to lime when over seeding



## gllong0808 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hoping for guidance for lime down based on my attached Waypoint testing.

I am looking to over seed with seed down the first weekend in September. I have a TTTF blend in hand from Seed Superstore. I have read the cool season guide and many posts in the soil fertility folder.

Based on the attached testes and seed down at beginning of September:
* when should I lime, before over seed or after first cut? I know one area needs calcitic and one dolomitc
* 
* should I be concerned about Boron and any other micros
* 
* Any other recommendations are appreciated. Thanks for you help


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should just wait after the overseed, like in late October early November. The rest looks good and I'm not concerned with boron.


----------



## gllong0808 (Aug 13, 2020)

g-man, thanks for the feedback. I appreciate the insights.


----------

